

Save the web for paper later - dewey
https://www.paperlater.com/

======
dmacedo
At the same time that I think this is a fight not worth attempting; both for a
print service as well as a post delivery of it... A curated paper might be
interesting if you think of other uses it might have.

Not only do we probably never come back to some bookmarks,
getpocket/readability/readitlater lists as often as we'd initially think...

But there's a number of users and use cases that are curiously interesting to
consider (older users; people more interested in disconnecting; those who like
the paper feel; or just want a permanent storage of interesting articles kept
on the attic to never read again; etc...)

------
apricot13
so is this like pocket/read it later printed? wouldn't that have copyright
issues?

The advantage of pocket/read it later is that you can view it on a small
screen within the confines of your neighbours armpit despite how nice it is to
read things on paper.

Do you check each paper for mistakes? I switched from pocket because rendering
was iffy. I'd be even more annoyed if my paper was printed and was missing
images and lists like pocket used to do.

------
lwh
It feels like this should be named kill the trees or blacken the hands

